# Midnight Syndicate LIVE at Cedar Point's HalloWeekends 2014!



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is so cool. Congratulations.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! Not only is Cedar Point a great park but the theatre we're working in is perfect for what we want to do. We're really excited about it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are welcome. I was there a few years ago for Halloweekends and though that the atmosphere was phenomenal; it will certainly be conducive for what you gentlemen do. Is it the 'Jack Aldrich Theatre' where the concerts will be held? I did not go inside, but it seems like the place would have lots of potential based on the exterior.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

No, actually we're in the Good Time Theatre which was the old IMAX Theatre. It's in the center of the park near the Dodgems. Much better for what we have planned although the Aldritch Theatre is another nice intimate venue that they do some good shows in.


----------



## Matt S Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

I've worked in the Goodtime on the Ice Show for a few years. I know the stage manager (hoping he will stay to help with your show too) and that is a wonderful space and I can just think of all you will be able to do in that space!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

So excited to hear that you guys are coming to cedar point, I go almost every fall for halloweekends and am hoping to make it this year, will have to try extra hard now  thank goodness I live within driving distance


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

That is good news. I would go if I lived there. I'm in California, very close to the Cedar Fair park here, Knott's. I used to work at their haunt for many years. But, yes this is a concert worth seeing.


----------

